# Vizio TV & R15 Remote Control Settings



## treker (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got Vizio 46in LCD and followed instructions to set the R15 remote. But I cannot get TV to shutoff using "OFF " button at the same time as R15. I have to switch to TV then hit "PWR" to shut TV off. OR I can hit TV POWER "ON" button AFTER hitting "OFF" that will switch the TV off but also turns the R15 back on. Because Vizio is not listed in R15 TV setup, I have to manually enter codes which seems to set the R15 to "TV INPUT". 

I used both codes 11758 and 10178 suggested in Vizio manual. These work for most functions of the Vizio, volume, channel, and TV input. But just won't shut the TV at the same time as R15 using the simple "OFF" button. My previous Panasonic TV worked like a charm...it was of course, listed in the R15 software setup.

Does anyone have this TV and found the secret code or sequence to get TV and R15 to shut off with one button push??


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

You should probably get an HR20 if you have an HD tv.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

treker said:


> Just got Vizio 46in LCD and followed instructions to set the R15 remote. But I cannot get TV to shutoff using "OFF " button at the same time as R15. I have to switch to TV then hit "PWR" to shut TV off. OR I can hit TV POWER "ON" button AFTER hitting "OFF" that will switch the TV off but also turns the R15 back on. Because Vizio is not listed in R15 TV setup, I have to manually enter codes which seems to set the R15 to "TV INPUT".
> 
> I used both codes 11758 and 10178 suggested in Vizio manual. These work for most functions of the Vizio, volume, channel, and TV input. But just won't shut the TV at the same time as R15 using the simple "OFF" button. My previous Panasonic TV worked like a charm...it was of course, listed in the R15 software setup.
> 
> Does anyone have this TV and found the secret code or sequence to get TV and R15 to shut off with one button push??


Try this. Start at step one again, then enter 960, then the rest of the sequence to program the TV. These are the instructions for all TV's in the R15 Remote programming section. I think this might solve your problem.


----------



## treker (Oct 5, 2006)

skaeight said:


> You should probably get an HR20 if you have an HD tv.


It seems to me, that there are few channels with HD content. Most of my viewing would still be in SD. Maybe later....


----------



## treker (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, I went to AVS Forum and posted the R15 - Vizio problem. No ONE BUTTON function for TV POWER OFF using the Vizio codes from their manual (11758 and 10178). AVS Forum poster gave me code 10056. Now my Vizio GV46L LCD TV shuts off with the R15 using one button. Success!!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

treker said:


> Well, I went to AVS Forum and posted the R15 - Vizio problem. No ONE BUTTON function for TV POWER OFF using the Vizio codes from their manual (11758 and 10178). AVS Forum poster gave me code 10056. Now my Vizio GV46L LCD TV shuts off with the R15 using one button. Success!!


I can't take credit for that code:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=711050&postcount=15


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Great!! I just got a Vizio Plasma last week and I will try this code when I get home. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> Great!! I just got a Vizio Plasma last week and I will try this code when I get home. Thanks for posting this.


Just worked with my new 37". Sorry for digging up an old post.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

ZoSoAir said:


> Just worked with my new 37". Sorry for digging up an old post.


I'm glad you did because I missed it before. Now I know the codes to try when I come across a Vizio.

Now, if only I can find one that works one of those durabrand tvs (besides 10178 or 10180).


----------

